# OH to 2H times ratio



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2011)

Write what you OH to 2H times ratio is (3x3) in percentage. 

I'll start: 16/28 (2H avg/0H avg) = 0.57 = *57%*


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Write what you OH to 2H times ratio is (3x3) in percentage.
> 
> I'll start: 16/28 (OH avg/2H avg) = 0.57 = *57%*


 
thats 2h/1h
about 16/45 = 36%


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess you meant 2H / 1H...
46 %


----------



## slocuber (Apr 17, 2011)

13/31
42%


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 17, 2011)

86.67%


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> 86.67%


 Slightly off topic, but do you use ZZ for 2H as well?


----------



## RaresB (Apr 17, 2011)

19/80 ~ 25%


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 17, 2011)

16/45 = 36%


----------



## Kynit (Apr 17, 2011)

27/60 ~ 50%


----------



## nccube (Apr 17, 2011)

11/25
44%


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

I really suck at OH, I just can't get fingertricks down:

17/70 = 24.3%


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Slightly off topic, but do you use ZZ for 2H as well?


 
Yes.

13/23=56%.


----------



## y235 (Apr 17, 2011)

25/55=0.45=45%


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 17, 2011)

17/28=60%


----------



## Diniz (Apr 17, 2011)

13/19 = 68%


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 17, 2011)

28/74
37%
Dont really practice OH that much.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 17, 2011)

I voted 50-60%.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 17, 2011)

53.125 or somethin

17/32


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

11/30 = .366


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2011)

17 / 28 = 0.607142857
61%


----------



## clincr (Apr 17, 2011)

14/50 = 28%

My hands are really small... but that's still not a good excuse


----------



## frogmanson (Apr 17, 2011)

10.5/15

70%


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 17, 2011)

55%


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 17, 2011)

2H - 12
OH - 21
57%


----------



## Lid (Apr 17, 2011)

21.5/30 ~72%


----------



## HaraldS (Apr 17, 2011)

10.59/18.56 ~ 57%
Funny, it seems like alot of people get 57%


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 17, 2011)

20/58= 34%
yeah, I am quite bad at both.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 17, 2011)

35/80 43% I need better F2L


----------



## RaresB (Apr 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 20/58= 34%
> yeah, I am quite bad at both.


How is 20 bad and how long have you been cubing


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

73% according to the two solves I just did...

:fp
To be fair, though, That was crappy solve.

About 58% according to my approximate average, though.

(I voted 70 - 80%, btw)


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Apr 17, 2011)

31/82=38%


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 17, 2011)

12/30=40%

If only I was asmallkitten...

BTW: You messed up the poll. I'm right between two groups.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 17, 2011)

WR rates:

Single: 59%
Avg: 53%


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2011)

Ratio of PB avg12 ~ 54.2%
Ratio of "general" avg ~ 56.8%


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 18, 2011)

14/23 = 60.9%
PB average of 5, 12.4/19.7 = 62.6%


----------



## whauk (Apr 18, 2011)

frogmanson said:


> 10.5/15
> 
> 70%


 
who are you?

12/16=.75


----------



## Weston (Apr 18, 2011)

My last avgs of 12 were 10.5 ish and 15.8 ish so...
66.5% ish




whauk said:


> who are you?
> 
> 12/16=.75


 


Yeah, Wat.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm like 300%


----------



## moogra (Apr 18, 2011)

15 / 26 = 0.576923077


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 18, 2011)

Weston said:


> My last avgs of 12 were 10.5 ish and 15.8 ish so...
> 66.5% ish
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats awesome.
btw why havent you been making youtube videos? they are EXTREMELY helpful


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 18, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> How is 20 bad and how long have you been cubing


 Just over 2 months. I was emphasising on the one handed though


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 18, 2011)

My recent averages are around 11 / 20
55%


----------



## frogmanson (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm no one.  The times I posted are of my PB's not my general times. I'm usually 11.5 2H and 16.5 OH.


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 18, 2011)

20/50 : 40%


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 18, 2011)

25/55=45


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 18, 2011)

14.5/33= 44%


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 18, 2011)

15/31 = 48%


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 18, 2011)

About 19/36 so 53%


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2011)

frogmanson said:


> I'm no one.  The times I posted are of my PB's not my general times. I'm usually 11.5 2H and 16.5 OH.


 
Have you been to competition? Those times are still very fast either way.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2011)

My PBs: 9.72/12.69 = 77%


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2011)

~60%


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2011)

9/18 = 50%


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2011)

Il do this again with some improvements: 
15/21 = *71%*


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 26, 2011)

13/50 (my always do better officially in OH than I actually am)

26%


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 26, 2011)

18/30 avg 60%
16.75/28.53 avg of 5 58%
13.40/24.05 pb 56%


----------



## Sean Y (Jun 26, 2011)

only starting to do OH 

22/66 = *33%*


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 26, 2011)

32ish/135ish=25ish%


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 26, 2011)

20.05/65.39
0.3066
~31%
those are based off my official times, it is probably alot higher now, my OH has gotten better, and I switched to roux and my time slowed down a bit 2h


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 26, 2011)

23/55
42%


----------



## goflb (Jun 28, 2011)

16ish/50ish = 32%


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine is like, 31% 
I expected it to be much worse.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 28, 2011)

Used to be over 90%+ but now its 50% )


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 28, 2011)

20/28 

71%


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 28, 2011)

18/24

I dont knowhow it works :S


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 28, 2011)

21/32 = 66%


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 28, 2011)

2H official 16.31
--------------- = 100(0.4834024)
OH official 33.74

48.34% pretty good i'd say.


If it was personal bests then i'd be
2H 13.00
----------- = 100(0.45518207)
OH 28.56

45.51 % not as good :S


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 28, 2011)

I've only ever done one timed OH solve so prepare to lol

20/120 = 17%

i suck ¬.¬


----------



## Pedro (Jun 28, 2011)

Avg12: 10.97 / 18.5 = 59.3%
Avg100: 12.15 / 20.53 = 59.2%
Official: 11.78 / 20.13 = 58.5%

I don't know if that's good or bad...


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 29, 2011)

62.5%, about.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 29, 2011)

14/34 = cba to type into calculator


----------



## RaresB (Jun 29, 2011)

2h avg ~ 15-17 oh avg ~ 30-36 about 50%


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 29, 2011)

19/45
~42%


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2011)

lorki3 said:


> 18/24
> 
> I dont knowhow it works :S


 
You do OH ÷ 2H

In your case, it would be 18 ÷ 24 = .75 = *75%*


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jul 14, 2011)

2H/OH (Left) = 12.5/19.5 = 64.1025641%
2H/OH (Right) = 12.5/29 = 43.10344828%


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 14, 2011)

This might be the wrong thread to ask this, but i want to know through this data, that what type of people have this ratio greater than 50%, greater than 60%, and less than 40%
Personally, i solve OH just like normal solve with normal algs, and i think thats why its less than 40% for me.
Do people with this ratio more than 50% learn seperate one handed algorithms, or they in general use most of 2 gen algorithms , or its just practice?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 14, 2011)

My ratio is around 85%. Pretty much all my algs are specifically made for OH. OH also happens to be the only event I practice.


----------



## riffz (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably about 45%. I don't practice OH a whole lot and I just use my 2H algs, which are mostly <RUF>. That being said, I still suck at it.

~15/33


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 15, 2011)

22/52= ~42%


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll do an Update on mine:

13/18 = 72%


----------



## slocuber (Nov 23, 2011)

12/24 = 50%


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 23, 2011)

Update: 44%
11:25


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 23, 2011)

45-47%

14/30


----------



## nlCuber22 (Nov 23, 2011)

10.5/17 = ~62%


----------



## Mossar (Nov 23, 2011)

12/17 = ~70,5%


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 23, 2011)

16/48 * 100 = 33.333333333333333333333333% (Repeating)

Hmmm.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Nov 23, 2011)

10/18 = ~55.6%


----------



## Hershey (Nov 23, 2011)

74-78 %-ish


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

45/130=346%


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 23, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> 45/130=346%


 
I guess it only works if both the averages are under 100 seconds...


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I guess it only works if both the averages are under 100 seconds...


 
Yeah, I gues it only works if you are actually good with OH, lol.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 23, 2011)

No, Achifaifa did it the wrong way.

130/45 = ~29 %.

I am right, right?

EHHH. No, I'm wrong. Achifaifa, yours is 34.6%, not 346.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 23, 2011)

th to oh not the other way around


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 23, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> 45/130=*34.6%*


 
Fixed.

EDIT: Not counting how many times I was ninja'd, but it happened...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 23, 2011)

^ Ninja'd. ;D


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, thanks, that sounds better xD (It's still quite bad thought, I still have to practice a lot)


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2012)

Update: 12/17 = *71%*

Not sure if I should say 16 or 17, so I said 17...


----------



## Sillas (May 2, 2012)

(18/31)*100 = 58,06 %


----------



## 5BLD (May 2, 2012)

9:20
=45%


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 2, 2012)

13/23 = 57%


----------



## drewsopchak (May 2, 2012)

11/17= 65%


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 3, 2012)

15/40=37.5%


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2012)

22/30 = 73.3% with roux for 2h and cfop for oh.

cfop for both: 14/30 = 46.7%


----------



## retep (May 3, 2012)

24/60=40%


----------



## Ickathu (May 3, 2012)

I said 50-60 (~23:~55), but the poll should say 2H to OH instead.


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 3, 2012)

14/40= 35%
My excuse is I don't do well with regular sized cubes OH, and my mini 3x3 sucks. In reality I think I just suck at OH.


----------



## Jai (May 3, 2012)

11/16 = 0.69%.


----------



## Lofty (May 3, 2012)

My current averages:
14/18= .78
At my peak:
12/15=.8

Who are all these people with over 90+? They must have never solved 2H except to make a time for this poll.


----------



## ottozing (May 3, 2012)

14/25


----------



## tx789 (May 3, 2012)

25/55


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 3, 2012)

About 9/20 nowadays.


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (May 4, 2012)

I don't see 100% + in the choice lol 




Lofty said:


> My current averages:
> 14/18= .78
> At my peak:
> 12/15=.8
> ...


 
I am one of those people lol ....was officially 100% + also .....like 17/16 = P


----------



## Ickathu (May 4, 2012)

Lofty said:


> My current averages:
> 14/18= .78
> At my peak:
> 12/15=.8
> ...


 
No, if you do OH to 2H like the poll says, than you get 90+
55/25 = 220%
18/14 = 128%
15/12 = 125%


----------



## Florian (May 5, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> No, if you do OH to 2H like the poll says, than you get 90+
> 55/25 = 220%
> 18/14 = 128%
> 15/12 = 125%


 
Well, people should at least look at the first post of a thread

2H/1H using official PB's
9.91/14.34=69%


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 7, 2012)

:fp (15/20)*100 = 75%


----------



## oranjules (May 7, 2012)

12/30 * 100 = 40 % -_-'


----------



## Skullush (May 7, 2012)

Looking at official averages...
(13.37/24.52)*100 = 54.5%


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (May 7, 2012)

My OH is pretty good for my 2H 

16.67/26.89*100 = 61.99%


----------



## cubersmith (May 7, 2012)

47.5%


----------

